# Samsung DVR 5001



## suavegary (Jul 5, 2012)

Hi guys can aybody help me to confirm how samsung sde 5001 dvr system can be restted to fcatory setting ...I turned it on but its showing oly live mode and rest all buttons are frozen on dvr and remote nothing works...I think i nneed to reset it but menu option doesnt works at all
:nonono:


----------



## steve32mids (Jun 27, 2012)

download the user manual from Samsung SDE-5001N 16 Channel DVR Security System it will tell you how to reset the remote also check the batteries, there is a setup video you can watch, hope this helps you out


----------



## LordSnooze (Mar 31, 2013)

I had the exact same issue. I had just bought a SDE-5001 DVR from Costco and I plugged in the system. The monitor showed full screen sequence mode with no menu or options. None of the buttons on the DVR worked, including the power button. None of the buttons on the remote worked. I was convinced there was something wrong with the system. I was so wrong.

I called the Samsung Technical Support Center (877-349-3149) (samsungsv.com).

Here is something I found in a PDF:
Older VGA cables or non-standard VGA cables may not have the proper pins to auto
detect the VGA monitor when connected to the DVR. This may cause the video
screen to function improperly. 

1. Problem

Your unit may experience a problem when non-standard VGA cable or VGA
monitor is connected to the DVR. Below are the symptoms you may experience
with your DVR.


1. Remote control does not function as expected
2. Cameras will be in sequence mode on the monitor continuously
3. The system menu may seem frozen and the DVR buttons may not work


For me the issue was to swap out my OLD monitor cable and buy a new one. Simple. I was using an old cable with an old monitor. The monitor was/is fine but the DVR expects to be able to detect a VGA monitor and can't if the cable is too old.


----------

